# Look - clothing



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I guess the look forum is the most appropriate one.
I'm pretty curious about Look clothing, more specifically the heritage line (most awesome graphic in the universe) and I can't find any reviews. It also appears to be expensive as hell. Has anyone here tried Look bibs/jerseys ?


----------



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

Who makes the jersey/bib?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Down near the bottom of the page there is a Look clothing thread - now available on line.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

That doesn't answer Irivine or my original question. It's casual wear, not bike wear, it doesn't say who made it, and it doesn't have any reviews.
No one here has bought bike clothing from Look ? I guess I should go look around in French forums, maybe I'll have more luck there.


----------

